# Showspan Joins Fishing411



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

SHOWSPAN, INC., JOINS FISHING 411 TELEVISION
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
CONTACT: [email protected]

ShowSpan, Inc., one of the largest show promoters in the business has 
recently joined forces with Fising 411 Television hosted by Mark 
Romanack and Outdoor Magazine Radio, hosted by Mike Avery. The 
producers of The Ultimate Fishing Show in Novi, The Ultimate Sport Show

in Grand Rapids, Outdoor Rama in Novi and the Lansing Center Fishing 
Show in Lansing, ShowSpan has over 60 years of sport show experience. 
In addition to these popular fishing/sport shows, ShowSpan also 
produces a host of major boat shows, RV shows and Cottage/Lakefront 
Living shows in the Great Lakes region.
ShowSpan will be running their various TV commericals on Fishing 411 
Television broadcast weekly on the Sportsman Channel. Also radio ads 
will appear on Outdoor Magazine Radio, broadcast on 17 affiliates 
across the state of Michigan.
"I'm excited about taking our relationship with ShowSpan to another 
level," says Mark Romanack, Host of Fishing 411 Television. "For over 
20 years I've been a featured seminar speaker at all the ShowSpan 
outdoor shows. Working with ShowSpan on our television and radio 
broadcasts is a natural extension of our efforts to promote fishing, 
hunting, camping and the outdoor lifestyle. Short of being in the 
outdoors, shows are the best way to maximize the outdoor experience, 
plan for future adventures and enjoy the fellowship that the outdoor 
lifestyle so embellishes. "
Fishing 411 Television is broadcast weekly on the Sportsman Channel. 
For more information on ShowSpan shows, seminars by Mark Romanack and 
other activities, visit the www.showspan.com site or simply click on 
the respective show icon at Fishing 411.net. For programming 
information on the Sportsman Channel, check out 
www.thesportsmanchannel.com.


----------

